# My SSE thread



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is Whats left of my first SSE. This is the one I crashed right after take-off on the maiden flight. On the maiden, it nosed in after a stall from about 20 feet. Ironically it didn't damage the nose at all, but the plane broke nearly in half, half way down the turtle deck. I repaired the damage, sheeted the turtle deck, rebuilt the entire tail, and did my first covering job on it. I loved the plane, It flew great and looked good! I flew it probably about 15 20 times. One day I was at the school flying it on my lunch break, and all of a sudden I just lost all control. It went into a diving barrel roll at full throttle and that was all she wrote. I think somehow I lost power to the receiver, but there was now way of telling from the wreckage. The battery pack was in pieces after the crash. This is what was left of it, the carnage was nasty!

I wish I had taken some pics of it before I flew it. It will be missed, but I am going to build my other SSE just like it, so in a way, it will fly again!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Theres no patching that back together bro.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What motor was you running in it? 55AX?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

That was your first covering job. You da man....


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Andy. I am still kicking myself for not getting pics! All the stupid stuff I take pics of, then on this I didn't get any lol.... Oh well....

Gary, that's the O.S. .61FX. I went with the .61 for the extra weight, for two reasons, first to balance out the extra weight of the bigger, sheeted tail, and to add weight in general. Before I put the new tail on and sheeted the turtle deck, I was running the .55ax in it, and it didn't want to land, it would just float and float and float lol... Even with the .61 and the extra weight, it's still a floater. You will see what I mean when you build yours. Once all was said and done it flew pretty much the same with the mods and the .61 as before the mods with the .55, just didn't float as much and was a bit more stable in the air.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats a heck uva lotta moto bro! LOL


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Thats a heck uva lotta moto bro! LOL


I can't help it, it's an addiction, all I can think about is power. I didn't choose to be this way, it's a disease, it's not my fault!!!! :spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

You need to come fly with us Sunday. Andy has his take, but I want to hear yours. Am I ready to run the SSE and put the PnP on the back burner?

BTW, I'm thinking of a Mangum .70 FS for it. $150.

http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/210857.asp


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes! I think you are ready for the SSE. The SSE is so easy to fly, anyone who can fly a trainer can fly the SSE. If you remember, I actually recommended it to you as a trainer before you got the Superstar.

Just keep the throws low until you get comfortable with it, which will probably be your first flight! It actually says that in the manual too lol...

That looks like a good deal on the magnum. I don't have any personal experience with Magnum, but they have been around, so they must be at least decent. I have heard that they are not quite as powerful as similar engines from other manufacturers, but a .70 in the SSE should move good no matter what. Magnum just came out with a new line of four strokes that are supposed to be more powerful, that's probably why these are on sale.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I have a Magnum .52 on my 8 pound Kadet and it pulls it around just fine. It would probably be just fine on the SSE. I love that motor.

Yea Ill pobably skip the PnP and start the SSE kit after I finish the 4*60. I have the Saito 100 with me at work fixing to build a break in stand for it. Ill run some fuel through it tommarow and hopefully that will motivate me to finish the plane. Building kits is pretty tough. Its hard to stay motivated. lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Awesome. Now we can have SSE dogfights, like the Vietnamese guys with the Mustangs... just kidding!

You are going to love the SSE!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

THIS NOT VIETNAM WAR!


That was about the funniest thing I ever heard in RC. lol


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

That was very funny...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

justinspeed79 said:


> Awesome. Now we can have SSE dogfights, like the Vietnamese guys with the Mustangs... just kidding!
> 
> You are going to love the SSE!


Shall I bring an airsoft rifle?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

jboehm said:


> Shall I bring an airsoft rifle?


Only if you promise to only shoot Gary's plane!:mpd:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Only if you promise to only shoot Gary's plane!:mpd:


The advantage of a Kadet LT-40 is the huge cargo area.  I can shoot back!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

BOMBS AWAY!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I can't go any further on the 4* today so Ill start building my SSE. I just opened the box and am very impressed! I cant belive I got all this fun for $110. 

I love the smell of CA. :spineyes:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool! 

The fun has just begun, wait until you fly it!

Want to do matching 2cool covering schemes? Then we can start a formation, the 2cool Thunder Angels.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A .52 for $70. Hummm.

http://www.hobbypeople.net/gallery/210760.asp


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Looks pretty nice for $70! I like how it has the two HSN options, does it come with both?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Looks pretty nice for $70! I like how it has the two HSN options, does it come with both?


I dunno. On towers site it just shows the HSN up front.

Edit: Looks like you have the option to remove the HSN and plug the hole.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I assume it would come with the mounting bracket for the rear too. 

You going to get it?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> I assume it would come with the mounting bracket for the rear too.
> 
> You going to get it?


Yea I just ordered it. Should be enough power.


----------

